# wiring an hour meter in my 24" EFI



## Claustro (Feb 11, 2018)

Can anyone offer advice regarding installation of an hour-meter on an EFI?


----------



## mg8t7gn (Feb 17, 2018)

I'll assume it has a spark plug wire. I use a Hardline HR-8063-2 on my compact 24


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm waiting for mine to come in via UPS. I am pretty sure all you need to do is wrap the wire for the hour meter around the spark plug wire five times or so and fix it with some electrical tape.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the kind in the video. Just look for one with a replaceable battery if you're planning on keeping the machine a long time. The first ones I bought the battery wasn't replaceable but they were still working last year (year three). 
It's a simple wire taking a few wraps around the coil wire and you're good. They read hours and RPM so it's nice that you can check if your engine is turning at the proper speed.
Available ebay, amazon, motorcycle, go cart ... lots of on line sources and even colors other than black !!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Make sure the one you buy has the icon of a little engine AND an hour glass on it. Some vendors on Ebay sell "tachometers" which are really only hour meters and do not have the tach feature.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

FullThrottle, Really ?? You quoted where I said Ebay, amazon, motorcycle and go cart Just do a search for a digital tachomemter, digital hour meter or go to a motorcycle accessory on line shop or one for go carts and you'll find them.

I normally don't add a link to ebay or amazon simply because they expire but here is one for ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-En...028133?hash=item1a35e01725:g:KFgAAOSwQQ5ZxGwf

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/SODIAL-Engine-Digital-Tachometer-Motorcycle/dp/B00JQ1XRIG
https://www.ombwarehouse.com/forklift-parts/hour-meters/
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...rcycle+digital+tachometer+hour+meter&_sacat=0

I don't know the brand, they are all Chinese I'm pretty sure.

Battery NOT replaceable: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FH-LCD-Dis...674352?hash=item362a0c2a70:g:j0QAAOSwfjRaNNAu But only $6


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Somebody said on another thread that the non-replaceable ones can sometimes be replaced if you crack open the case. I don't know if that's so but anyways they last about three years and are cheap so you can just buy another one once it's done I guess..


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> Somebody said on another thread that the non-replaceable ones can sometimes be replaced if you crack open the case. I don't know if that's so but anyways they last about three years and are cheap so you can just buy another one once it's done I guess..


Yep - possible, and I did it.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I added a meter last year to my blower. The movie is here what it looks like.
I wired in a bridge rectifier for the led lights so I just ran another pair of wires to power the 12V DC hour meter. It's cool to have and the hours are climbing every time it snows.
I put it there to track how many hours before stuff wears out and to see how long the engine will last.


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Hour meter*

Hi. I have the Ariens 24 in EFI snow blower. I added a hour meter as a after market project. I mounted it close to the spark plug so I wouldn't have to run the wire to far. I then wrapped the wiring around the spark plug coil. So far it works as soon as the engine starts.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I just installed one on my ST1028, took about ten minutes, 5 minutes were used to find a place to mount it - then screw it in. You are basically wrapping the long tach/hour wire around your spark plug wire 3-5 times, then wrap with electrical tape and put a plastic tie on that and your done. Mount it in a place you can see it. You will have excess wire so plan on wrapping that up neatly so it isn't hanging around in your way.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a little snow last night. Before walking back into the house my machine now has 20.3 HRS on it. The machine was bought new last year.


----------

